
Why Context Switching Is Expensive - navya1989
https://www.airsend.io/blog/index.php/2020/02/19/why-context-switching-is-expensive-for-your-business-and-how-to-fix-it/
======
Mela1998
I agree completely. I used to use Slack, and a lot of the integrations that I
had, I had to pay money for. I think that by incorporating native-
functionality, users can minimize the time wasted switching between apps, and
save money.

------
navya1989
What do you think? Let us know

~~~
esch89
I agree... problems created by modern technology that can also be fixed by
more technology :)

